# Small problem with ED pickup (missing cig lighter) -- any advice?



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

here is a pic of what the bin looks like. Again, I wasn't able to check if there was another power socket aside from the center armrest (that one was definitely there). I don't recall seeing the double power adapter in the rear of the armrest, but I was later told (after I did the dropoff) that there might be another power port in the front passenger footwell (somewhere on the bottom left side of the glovebox?)

Bimmer 356, would you be able to check on this if you still have the car? if you see the extra power port, can you take a pic?


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

triplefive said:


> here is a pic of what the bin looks like. Again, I wasn't able to check if there was another power socket aside from the center armrest (that one was definitely there). I don't recall seeing the double power adapter in the rear of the armrest, but I was later told (after I did the dropoff) that there might be another power port in the front passenger footwell (somewhere on the bottom left side of the glovebox?)
> 
> Bimmer 356, would you be able to check on this if you still have the car? if you see the extra power port, can you take a pic?


I definitely prefer the compartment with cover...hopefully the change will make production in time....


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

STE92VE said:


> I definitely prefer the compartment with cover...hopefully the change will make production in time....


I agree with you - I prefer the covered "ashtray" compartment. Is it possible to "add" the smoker's package? My CA didn't think so; he just confirmed that the smoker package is no longer standard. I still have about a week or so till mine hits production....

-David


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

You may also want to check on the alarm if you want one. They no longer pre-wire them at the factory unless you order the alarm as a factory installed option.

My CA is still trying to figure out how to add the smokers package. Does anybody know what code that is?


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

JohnnyRoaster said:


> You may also want to check on the alarm if you want one. They no longer pre-wire them at the factory unless you order the alarm as a factory installed option.


Great, not only is BMW raising prices, they are giving you less.....at least @ 0.9%, it's more palatable. Maybe next month's offer will be @ 0.0%....



JohnnyRoaster said:


> My CA is still trying to figure out how to add the smokers package. Does anybody know what code that is?


441 Smoker's package


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the code. Any idea if it is a no cost option or what the price is?


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

JohnnyRoaster said:


> Thanks for the code. Any idea if it is a no cost option or what the price is?


Without any verification, I would say it's a no cost option. I think the European's would be up in arms if they had to pay to dispose of their cigarette butts...

Who know's, maybe BMW figured the US is on such an anti-smoking campaign that they're doing us a favor. But at least give us the option as they do for Euro spec'd cars that can place orders to delete badging.......


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

Cost cutting at its finest! No offense, but that uncovered bin looks awful and is out of place on a car costing nearly $50k. I don't smoke, but I am emailing my dealer right now to add the smokers package to my car.


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

caveatesq said:


> Cost cutting at its finest! No offense, but that uncovered bin looks awful and is out of place on a car costing nearly $50k. I don't smoke, but I am emailing my dealer right now to add the smokers package to my car.


I have to agree. I hope my CA can figure out how to change it. I have not yet hit 150 status, but it should be sometime this week. As a no cost option, it should be a good litmus test to see how good my CA is. He was able to add the alarm but I am sure he will make a couple of bucks commission on that change.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I was considering getting the sunglass tray swap out too, but I guess this saves me from doing that. I too would certainly prefer a cover though. Maybe that will be where I put my keys and or phone if they aren't in my pocket. otherwise they seem to rattle around on my passenger seat. I have one of those visor clips for my sunglasses which I had been against, but now that I have it and have my glasses so convenient I use them all the time where as I never used to wear them when they were in a case in the glove box. I'll be curious to see how I like the new tray.

I'd love to see some more pics of both it and the power outlet location. i am glad though that they added one so that you don't have to use the center armrest one.


----------



## hdrewh (Apr 2, 2007)

I would want that socket for both my radar detector and external GPS. Would hate to have to run those wires past the shifter into the center console.


----------



## hdrewh (Apr 2, 2007)

vern said:


> Told you Mark would come through. He is #1.
> cheers
> vern


Who is the super-CA Mark and can I get his phone number? My CA just emailed me back on this saying "Howard, You will get the Smoking Pkg because it is a Standard Feature in the 328i Sedan."

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

What an excellent forum... I just e-mailed my CA to put back the smoker's option. I think you guys are right, it's better to have the covered ashtray first and then decide how you want to use it.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

hhendler said:


> Who is the super-CA Mark and can I get his phone number? My CA just emailed me back on this saying "Howard, You will get the Smoking Pkg because it is a Standard Feature in the 328i Sedan."
> 
> Thanks,
> Howard


So the 328 sedan gets the ashtray and lighter but the 335 coupe gets the new thing?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

hhendler said:


> I would want that socket for both my radar detector and external GPS. Would hate to have to run those wires past the shifter into the center console.


The radar detector you should wire into the fuse box. I'm totally not a DIYer and it was _super _easy. From what I'm understanding here though, there is still an outlet on the center console somewhere sort of hidden on the driver's side of that center pillar. I'm hoping someone can post a pic for us. I'll ask the question over on the 3er forum.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Check out the 3rd page of this thread with the interior pics. He still has the ashtray. Is it maybe something that was changed in March like one of those small March changes they make?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=331534&page=3

Here's a thread from the 3 forum where, so far, people still seem to have the ashtray.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4049979#post4049979


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

triplefive said:


> Just got a voice message from my CA. He has been very helpful in trying to get the info. He said that as of Feb 09 they are not offering the ashtray option and now the cig adapter is on the side of the center console. I don't remember seeing one there and now the problem is that we have already had to drop off the car for redelivery so I can't check. Maybe someone else like soledoc who is picking up soon can take a look (if they have the same issue) and see if there is another exterior port on the side of the center console?


COOL!! :thumbup:

Don't need one and more storage "space".


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

hhendler said:


> Who is the super-CA Mark and can I get his phone number? My CA just emailed me back on this saying "Howard, You will get the Smoking Pkg because it is a Standard Feature in the 328i Sedan."
> 
> Thanks,
> Howard





Snareman said:


> So the 328 sedan gets the ashtray and lighter but the 335 coupe gets the new thing?


No. He's saying his CA is clueless.


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

I posted the new March 2009 ordering guide here.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=348019&highlight=ordering

Smokers package and alarm pre-wire are gone from the 3 series.


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's another take on this situation....from an un-named source..

Upon redelivery, any vehicle that does not have the 441 smoker's pkg will be refitted with it at the VDC before being shipped to the selling dealer. It's a DOT thing that there must be a cover on a tray forward of the driver to prevent injury in case something flies out of there in a crash....

Take it FWIW....


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

hbdunn2003 said:


> I posted the new March 2009 ordering guide here.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=348019&highlight=ordering
> 
> Smokers package and alarm pre-wire are gone from the 3 series.


Forget my above post...I think those that want the smoker's pkg are screwed.....


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

STE92VE said:


> Here's another take on this situation....from an un-named source..
> 
> Upon redelivery, any vehicle that does not have the 441 smoker's pkg will be refitted with it at the VDC before being shipped to the selling dealer. It's a DOT thing that there must be a cover on a tray forward of the driver to prevent injury in case something flies out of there in a crash....
> 
> Take it FWIW....


Don't know about that as there is a small uncovered compartment in front of the ashtray on my 2008 535i. Maybe a new regulation, but why spend the extra money to retrofit the smoker's package if they can install it at the factory?


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

jschulman said:


> Don't know about that as there is a small uncovered compartment in front of the ashtray on my 2008 535i. Maybe a new regulation, but why spend the extra money to retrofit the smoker's package if they can install it at the factory?


That was mentioned by the same un-named source and he said something to the extent that the gear shift selector on the 5er blocks anything that might become airborne.

That's why I retracted my post after seeing the updated standard equipment list for the 3er....the DOT explanation doesn't carry much weight.


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

STE92VE said:


> That was mentioned by the same un-named source and he said something to the extent that the gear shift selector on the 5er blocks anything that might become airborne.
> 
> That's why I retracted my post after seeing the updated standard equipment list for the 3er....the DOT explanation doesn't carry much weight.


I don't know if the shifter would stop coins from flying out in the event of a collision. The shifter does go back to its original position after selecting drive, but it does move left and right depending on whether you want to be in D or DS. The shifter may block items, but depending on where the collision is, I doubt it.


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Confirmed*

STE92VE----- I checked and there were indeed two power outlets on my just delivered 335. One was located in the center console armrest near the ipod adapter and the second was underneath the glovebox next to the footwell light. I was told that if I want the ashtray that it must be done in the states prior to re-delivery. I will post some pics later.


----------



## hdrewh (Apr 2, 2007)

hbdunn2003 said:


> I posted the new March 2009 ordering guide here.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=348019&highlight=ordering
> 
> Smokers package and alarm pre-wire are gone from the 3 series.


I emailed this to my CA who stated the exact opposite on both smoker and alarm pre-wire. Doubt he saw the above document. Will post his reply when I get it.

-hh


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

Seems like no one has a clue about the change. The saga continues....


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

I've gotten confirmation from both my CA and BMWNA directly that as of March '09 production, all 3-series cars come WITHOUT the Smoker's Package (441) and that there is NO WAY to add it back. Looks like we'll just have to live with it. At least we get a bigger storage bin... 

-David


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

Bimmer356 said:


> I was told that if I want the ashtray that it must be done in the states prior to re-delivery.





dbknightx said:


> I've gotten confirmation from both my CA and BMWNA directly that as of March '09 production, all 3-series cars come WITHOUT the Smoker's Package (441) and that there is NO WAY to add it back.


hmmmmm...conflicting info. I'm just glad there is a second outlet. Oh well, que sera sera...


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

STE92VE said:


> hmmmmm...conflicting info. I'm just glad there is a second outlet. Oh well, que sera sera...


The other piece of information that I got from BMWNA was that retrofitting the 441 package is complicated, but not impossible. I suspect the complication has something to do with the 12v socket.

If it ends up bothering me enough I'm sure I'll find a way, but right now I'm trying to think POSITIVE and just see how I like it first. At this point I don't think there is anything we can do to have it added to our cars before pickup.

-David


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Anybody have any idea how this effects the M3? Do they get the same storage bin? My CA was not able to make the change before my car went 150. I pick up on 4/17 and will post back what the bin looks like. I would prefer it to be covered, but don't mind if it has the ashtray or the bin.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe they will add a cover in the coming months. Can't be that complicated to add a hing door?


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

Bimmer356 said:


> STE92VE----- I checked and there were indeed two power outlets on my just delivered 335. One was located in the center console armrest near the ipod adapter and the second was underneath the glovebox next to the footwell light. I was told that if I want the ashtray that it must be done in the states prior to re-delivery. I will post some pics later.


Ah, at least that is encouraging news. A pic would definitely be great. Did your delivery specialist at the Welt point this out to you? I was a little surprised that this was not mentioned in the delivery process for our case, especially if it was a new feature.


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

I just heard from my CA. He said Euro Delivery told him the smokers pakage was no longer an available option. Very strange.


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

This is unacceptable. Even though the fine print specifies that BMW reserves the right to make changes at any time, where is the notification? The entire process is flawed. 

The CA's didn't have a clue and BMW is unnecessarily upsetting clients. I'm not a smoker but the functionality and aesthetics of a closed storage compartment is preferred over the open tray. I'm usually a staunch anti-smoking advocate, but this definitely is a :slap: to anyone that does smoke and I feel for them.

Wait until Lorillard & Philip Morris get wind of this and BMW will have to issue a retro fit policy which will cost them more than they are saving by eliminating the smoker's pkg. I hope the genius who came up with the idea to not include it as standard equipment gets fired and starts smoking because he's stressed that he lost his job and now he doesn't have a place to dump his ashes......

OK, I'm done now...thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

STE92VE said:


> The CA's didn't have a clue and BMW is unnecessarily upsetting clients. I'm not a smoker but the functionality and aesthetics of a closed storage compartment is preferred over the open tray.


Straight up. I don't smoke either, but I always keep small items in there under a closed lid (and $20 under the removable ashtray for when I find no $ in my wallet). Having the open tray is unsightly - looks like a mid-90s GM product.


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

I totally agree with the two posts above! I am not a smoker but I think BMW is in the wrong on this one.


----------



## hdrewh (Apr 2, 2007)

+1. Was looking forward to that socket for various things and routing my cables behind the shifter is gonna s**k.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

One problem I noticed using my GPS powered with the 12V adapter in the center armrest was that when you close the armrest, it's pinching the cord. Doesn't make a lot of sense. Fortunately it worked and the unit still got power, but I imagine over time the cord could break. 

For what it's worth, the two consoles in the center where there was storage were functional. Just take the stuff out when you leave the car or put them under the center armrest.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

dbknightx said:


> I've gotten confirmation from both my CA and BMWNA directly that as of March '09 production, all 3-series cars come WITHOUT the Smoker's Package (441) and that there is NO WAY to add it back. Looks like we'll just have to live with it. At least we get a bigger storage bin...
> 
> -David


Hmmm... My March production 335i x-drive M-Sport has the ash tray and I did not order the smoker's package. In fact this is the first I heard of this. Could it be part of an option package. As I said, my car was built the first week of March. Here's a picture...


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it was a mid March change. Your car may been produced before the change happened.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Bimmer356 said:


> Ok guys-----he are a couple of pics of the power adapters on my 335. At the Welt, the delivery specialist did point out the adapter in the center console after I mentioned the missing ash tray. She did say that my car was ordered to dealer spec's and that I would need to address my dealership about the missing ash tray.


So from these pics it looks like the cup holder in the center console w/AC vent is gone for the newer cars? Or did that change happen since my car? It's a '07.


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

Snareman said:


> Thanks for the pics. So where is that 2nd outlet located? Is it easily accessible or hidden? Looks hidden from your pic.


Exactly what I was thinking...where is it?


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

STE92VE---the outlet is underneath the glove box near the footwell light as pictured. You cannot easily access it as I had to get down in the footwell on my back to see it.

Another thought just came to mind. Is there a rear ashtray on the center console for E92? If they put a storage bin in place of the ashtray in front they may have done the same for the rear. Can anyone confirm this and I did not check while in Munich?
.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Bimmer356 said:


> STE92VE---the outlet is underneath the glove box near the footwell light as pictured. You cannot easily access it as I had to get down in the footwell on my back to see it.


Wow, sounds very convenient to get to. :thumbdwn: I guess you just have to plug something into it and leave it there.


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

Bimmer356 said:


> STE92VE---the outlet is underneath the glove box near the footwell light as pictured. You cannot easily access it as I had to get down in the footwell on my back to see it.
> 
> Another thought just came to mind. Is there a rear ashtray on the center console for E92? If they put a storage bin in place of the ashtray in front they may have done the same for the rear. Can anyone confirm this and I did not check while in Munich?
> .


I dont remember seeing the rear ashtray either. As far as the access for the footwell adapter, I think what might have to happen is buy one of those cigarette lighter extension cables so that the driver can easilyreach the end of the cable. Maybe there is a way to snake or mount it along the side of the center console so it doesnt look too bad....


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Now this has me thinking...I know mine did not have an ashtray (Welt pickup 3.26)
I have a stick and no nav and I'm pretty sure there were two storage consoles outside of the center arm console. I didn't take a lot of interior pics of my car when I was there but I think I might have some that would show it. I definitely wasn't told about the 2nd 12V adapter by the glove box. 

I'll try to scrounge up a pic of my interior.


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

Bimmer356 said:


> STE92VE---the outlet is underneath the glove box near the footwell light as pictured. You cannot easily access it as I had to get down in the footwell on my back to see it.





Snareman said:


> Wow, sounds very convenient to get to. :thumbdwn: I guess you just have to plug something into it and leave it there.


I can assure you that the person who will be using this car will not be very happy about this situation and invariably will make my life miserable....you know, I get blamed for everything!:rofl:


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Any resolution???*



triplefive said:


> Just did an ED pickup of a 2009 328xi sedan . . . the car was missing the center ashtray & cigarette lighter adapter. Any advice would be appreciated.


triplefive---have you found any resolution with BMW about the missing ashtray? What did you CA about the issue? Will BMW install it prior to re-delivery?


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

I got this reply from BMWNA after asking about the smoker's package/lid install:



> The Smoker package has been eliminated and can no longer be factory installed. I understand that you would like to have the lid that covered the area, unfortunately the factory can not install that single option.


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sigh, it does look very low-brow... oh well, cost-cutting in the recession...


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

photohunts said:


> I got this reply from BMWNA after asking about the smoker's package/lid install:


As other's have said, can't wait until after redelivery to see the sparks fly over the ashtray cig lighter FUBAR.....


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

Bimmer356 said:


> triplefive---have you found any resolution with BMW about the missing ashtray? What did you CA about the issue? Will BMW install it prior to re-delivery?


No still no resolution as of yet. I think we are among the first to notice this issue so it is too small of a problem for anyone to pay attention to as of now. My CA mentioned (as far as he knows) the possibility of an ashtray retrofit may exist but not sure about the cig lighter. He has been looking into the issue and trying to keep his eyes open to see if the newer vehicles are arriving into the dealership. For me, the plug is more important than the bin since it's more of a functional thing rather than an aesthetic thing (although I can completely understand the opposite view as well). I have a feeling there isn't much we can do because the change has been across the board for everyone (initially I wasnt sure if it was just in my case, because no one else had posted the issue) but I'll keep everyone posted if I hear anything new. Regardless, the change should have been mentioned at some point along the process (either by BMW, by the dealer or even at the Welt). One shouldn't have to find out from the forums where the lighter plug is....:dunno:


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

triplefive said:


> Regardless, the change should have been mentioned at some point along the process (either by BMW, by the dealer or even at the Welt). One shouldn't have to find out from the forums where the lighter plug is....:dunno:


Well said....I believe we all share this opinion.


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

> Regardless, the change should have been mentioned at some point along the process (either by BMW, by the dealer or even at the Welt).


It was entirely the responsibility of the CA.
Mine sent me a copy of the new ordering guide in February and I noticed this change and the alarm change.


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

hbdunn2003 said:


> It was entirely the responsibility of the CA.
> Mine sent me a copy of the new ordering guide in February and I noticed this change and the alarm change.


I agree and disagree. 441 Smokers Pkg has been a standard feature on the E9x since it's inception and by just eliminating it as such without highlighting the change, was the responsibility of someone higher up the food chain. I'm not saying BMW should have had a full blown news conference and detailed press releases announcing the change, but there should have been better communication to the consumer that they are not getting something that was always a given.

As to the ordering guide, the 441 Smokers Pkg is not even listed as a coded option. Do we take this to mean that even if we knew it was deleted as standard equipment, there was no provision to add it back as an option?


----------



## JRZFresh (Dec 30, 2008)

Bimmer356 said:


> Ok guys-----he are a couple of pics of the power adapters on my 335. At the Welt, the delivery specialist did point out the adapter in the center console after I mentioned the missing ash tray. She did say that my car was ordered to dealer spec's and that I would need to address my dealership about the missing ash tray.


Thanks for that. We picked up our 335 on March 21 and were suprised to only see the one adapter. Nice to know there is a second!


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

STE92VE said:


> As to the ordering guide, the 441 Smokers Pkg is not even listed as a coded option. Do we take this to mean that even if we knew it was deleted as standard equipment, there was no provision to add it back as an option?


This is the response my CA got back from BMW.

"We have spoken with our colleagues and unfortunately the ashtray (smoker's package) is no longer an available option. The storage bin is now the standard option.

Kind regards,

European Delivery Department":dunno:


----------



## Bavaria330 (Jun 28, 2006)

I spoke with BMWNA from here in Italy. I fully expect when the car gets to the US, the whole center console will be replace as the rear also needs an ashtray. IN MY opinion BMW lack of planing and notification those not constitute a MAYOR inconvinience on my part. I can simply not accept a 50.000 car with no ashtray.
That needs to be the possition of anyone disapointed by this issue.


----------

